# USC TRANSFER 2009



## Ryu1234 (May 5, 2009)

So... anyone applied to USC cinematic arts 2009 as transfer students?

Has any of you got SGR or acceptance already? 

I had a phone call from SCA to send my winter/spring transcript, so that I have enough transferable units.

How about you guys?


----------



## Jordanl (May 5, 2009)

I haven't heard anything either


----------



## Nick D (May 6, 2009)

That's a really good sign if they asked you for your transcripts. NYU asked me for mine a week ago, and today I was accepted.


----------



## linsper23 (May 9, 2009)

Nope, nothing yet. We should be hearing something by June 1st.


----------



## Nick D (May 9, 2009)

I talked to the department on Friday and they said 2 weeks till "Final Decisions".


----------



## Ryu1234 (May 10, 2009)

NickD: Congrats!! If USC accepts you, which school are you going to? NYU? or USC? 

And hope that SGR from USC is a good sign because I did not apply anywhere else except USC. 

And What made NYU accept you? any ideas? good GPA, video essay, or etc...


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (May 13, 2009)

STATUS UPDATE TODAY!
Should know more for sure soon.

___________________________________________________


----------



## linsper23 (May 13, 2009)

I got a a status update today as well. It's the one where it says the admissions committee is reviewing your application.


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (May 13, 2009)

Yeah I saw you over on college confidential.
It's what made me check.
I see you over here occasionally.

___________________________________________________


----------



## Ryu1234 (May 15, 2009)

SO.... any acceptance yet from SCA??


----------



## linsper23 (May 16, 2009)

Nope. There is a certain pattern I found from College Confidential though. People who got the "acted upon" status on Friday were all accepted. Also, if you're able to log-in to the enrollment deposit website, you were accepted. That's not a theory, it's a fact. I recommend you guys try to see if you can get in...

https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmCertification/Commit.aspx

If you got in, congratulations. You were accepted.


----------



## Pezduro (May 19, 2009)

I just got a request for my spring grades.  That's the only update I have.


----------



## Ryu1234 (May 20, 2009)

Pezduro: Who did you receive SGR from? USC or SCA? And what is your major?


----------



## Pezduro (May 20, 2009)

Ryu1234 I applied to the USC Cinema-Television (Production), B.A Program. Has anyone else been  asked by USC to submit their spring grades?


----------



## Ryu1234 (May 20, 2009)

I have been asked SGR from SCA in the end of March. There is also a guy who received SGR from USC in April too.


----------



## Pezduro (May 20, 2009)

Originally posted by Pezduro:
I'm just happy I'm still in the game. I won't be finding out if I'm in till mid July though. Keep me posted if you hear anything on your end.


----------



## airborne911 (May 20, 2009)

Hey everyone, the wait is almost over. I just got my admissions packet from USC for Film and Television Production. 

If you want to see a breakdown of how everything went down for me, click here: http://talk.collegeconfidentia...hlight=usc+transfers

I use the same screen name.


----------



## suenos53 (May 23, 2009)

Congratulations Airborne! 

Welcome to the USC SCA!!! My daughter and I both use this account and since she is at the Cannes Intl Film Festival as an intern, I thought I'd give you my congratulations. The film production is a great program.


----------



## linsper23 (May 23, 2009)

> Originally posted by airborne911:
> Hey everyone, the wait is almost over. I just got my admissions packet from USC for Film and Television Production.
> 
> If you want to see a breakdown of how everything went down for me, click here: http://talk.collegeconfidentia...hlight=usc+transfers
> ...



I post on those boards sometimes with the same screen name. Congratulations on your acceptance.


----------



## airborne911 (May 24, 2009)

Suenos, thanks for the message. From what the admissions office at USC told me, it's even harder to get into the program as a transfer (I guess they want to start grooming you early), so really, I applied just to say I applied. I'm still in shock that I made it. That is so cool that your daughter is at Cannes. Now that's an internship!

Linsper, thanks. I've seen you over on the CC forum. Any changes as of late? There's way too much activity on the CC site for me to be able to keep track of things.


----------



## suenos53 (May 25, 2009)

Wow, Linsper, I followed the thread and it was a rock and roll wait. It's not easy to get into this program. Congratulations! I think you will be very happy at USC!


----------



## linsper23 (May 27, 2009)

> Originally posted by airborne911:
> Suenos, thanks for the message. From what the admissions office at USC told me, it's even harder to get into the program as a transfer (I guess they want to start grooming you early), so really, I applied just to say I applied. I'm still in shock that I made it. That is so cool that your daughter is at Cannes. Now that's an internship!
> 
> Linsper, thanks. I've seen you over on the CC forum. Any changes as of late? There's way too much activity on the CC site for me to be able to keep track of things.



Nope, no changes. I can't keep track of the forums either. People make at least 10 pages in that one thread everyday. It's crazy.


----------



## airborne911 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, it gets a little childish on there as well. Too much bickering. I guess the closer we get to June 1, the more stressed people are getting. At this point, they're starting to take it out on each other. 

Keep your chin up, Kimosabe! Another guy got into SCA today for Critical Studies. They aren't done with SCA yet.


----------



## linsper23 (May 27, 2009)

> Originally posted by airborne911:
> Yeah, it gets a little childish on there as well. Too much bickering. I guess the closer we get to June 1, the more stressed people are getting. At this point, they're starting to take it out on each other.
> 
> Keep your chin up, Kimosabe! Another guy got into SCA today for Critical Studies. They aren't done with SCA yet.



Yeah, I was reading the posts you were talking about with the hippo guy. Kind of immature what they were doing over there. Fighting isn't going to do anything....

I know the guy you're referring to. One-way aka Armen on these boards. I'm happy for him.


----------



## armen (May 29, 2009)

I was just reading this thread and after seeing airborne's post, I said to myself, "That guy is me!"

Thank you, linsper.

I hope to see you all soon, or one day work with you.


----------



## linsper23 (May 30, 2009)

> Originally posted by armen:
> I was just reading this thread and after seeing airborne's post, I said to myself, "That guy is me!"
> 
> Thank you, linsper.
> ...



No problem! I would love to lend a helping hand on any of your projects as well.


----------

